

The One Thing In Life You Can Control - Effort - reitzensteinm
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/12/30/the-one-thing-in-life-you-can-control-effort/

======
jmzachary
A nice reminder of something we all know but rarely live.

------
Tichy
But how to spend the effort effectively is a more interesting question, I
think?

------
pius
Really inspiring post to read at the start of the new year.

------
ALee
Reminds me of the adage: Success is when preparation meets opportunity.

